# URGENT!!! mother budgie possibly dying



## V3rbs (Oct 27, 2021)

Today when i woke up i went to chech up on the chicks, but instead noticed the mother budgie on the bottom whom seemed very weak. I immediately started investigating, when i offered my hand she tried to step up suddenly bit me, hard. I gave her some millet and water on the bottom but she doesn't seem to be interested in them.



Her symptoms are lack of coordination, falling off of perches, lack of appetite, loss of the ability to fly, biting and little to no activity.



The chicks are almost all over 3 weeks so the father can and has been taking care of them so luckily this happened almost around the start of weaning. So i think the chicks are going to be just fine.



I contacted a vet who said she'll call back later but isn't experienced with budgies. 

All her symptoms are pointing to her dying. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry this is happening, see if you can talk to someone with this link https://www.justanswer.com/sip/avia...t=bb&msclkid=a1cb0af4766b1fd2137b6b7208a73927 or see if you can fins an avian vet in your country by using this link https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

The symptoms you describe are consistent with chronic calcium deficiency which is always a possibility when a hen has a clutch. While getting her to a vet is still the number one priority, if there's a delay, I'd suggest getting some calcium in her until you get to the vet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Good advice by wcmburke above. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## V3rbs (Oct 27, 2021)

Unfortunately Elsa flew high up into budgie heaven today at 18-17pm. 😞 She was shy but at the same time a brave little bird and a great mother for her first time as well, raised 4 beautiful babies. 💕 She was my first budgie that I saw die, and i hope she didn't suffer and i hope her friends don't grief as much as I do. May she rest in peace. Brave, tiny and shy little birdie. Fly high. 🕊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of Elsa.

Fly high and soar freely sweet Elsa; rest peacefully now darling girl.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I hope the chicks and father are doing ok.
Rest In Peace sweet Elsa 💙


----------

